# Alberta Canada Breeders?



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi im located in Alberta, just outside the rockies! shouts to Jasper National Park. I am wondering if there are any decicated breeders near me that I can chat with as I heard from a few that there are not many breeders in Canada as there are in others countries.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Megan. There are a few of us in Alberta that are into breeding. Sena Hansler is very good and has a wealth of knowledge on the subject. I live in Calgary and if you have questions I would be glad to try and help. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay Great! When we build our house in a few years, I want to start breeding them and maybe supply our petshop with them so they are more local instead of getting shipped in


----------

